# photoshop please



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I would like if poss if someone could remove my rear spoiler? i know its hard as its very shiny but can it be done?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a hammer and willing to travel


----------



## dpblackpool (Jul 10, 2011)

Wowzers that's shiny , what did you use to get that result (sorry to of subject)


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

dpblackpool said:


> Wowzers that's shiny , what did you use to get that result (sorry to of subject)


Photoshop :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I was going to just cross it out


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I prefer it with out Ian :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You can always add a scoobie spoiler to it


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

abit to late :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Winner!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> You can always add a scoobie spoiler to it


im sure im gonna get flamed here... but i like that. looks a bit porsche gt.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^, you're right, not too bad. Maybe due to the influence of all the RS spoiler, but it's not bad.

Edit: not black, but despoiled plus votex. the best!










cheers


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Lol cheers guys, i like them. The fat bird looks the best.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> Winner!


So so funny :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe try one with the GT3 spoiler on


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

alun said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always add a scoobie spoiler to it
> ...


I thought the same actually!

I prefer spolier on look Ian, never liked any TT yet without one & I think the chunkyness of Votex Kit lends itself to having a spolier anyway.


----------



## Bigboyboath (Mar 13, 2013)

Tim G said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > frakay100 said:
> ...


What spoiler is this please??


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

alun said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always add a scoobie spoiler to it
> ...


I don't know why I like it but I do.


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

E3 YOB said:


> Winner!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bigboyboath said:


> What spoiler is this please??


B&Q Towel Rail from the look of it.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

love the fat bird worth digging up a 2 year old post for


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

ian222 said:


> I would like if poss if someone could remove my rear spoiler? i know its hard as its very shiny but can it be done?


A beast of a TT


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oi! Nowt wrong with a 'fat bird'. :evil:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Oi! Nowt wrong with a 'fat bird'. :evil:


Really Mondo...Yet mrs Mondo is a lovely looking lady, and yet in some way she does bare a startling resemblance to your good self...


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

scooby spoiler looks ok, does kind of give it that porsche look


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Fook me, Dammo, that's truly frightening!

:lol:

PS: The only FB in my life is... me! Mrs. Mondo is a true size 8 and weighs about the same as a large Chrstmas turkey. :wink:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Fook me, Dammo, that's truly frightening!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> PS: The only FB in my life is... me! Mrs. Mondo is a true size 8 and weighs about the same as a large Chrstmas turkey. :wink:


Far too many jokes around stuffing and roasting for one thread...... Must resist aaaarreergggghhhhh lol


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> You can always add a scoobie spoiler to it


Agree with some on here this looks pretty good. And loving the fat bird :lol: I don't mean I love fat birds not that there's anything wrong with a bird with a healthy appetite and............ Oh you know what I ment :roll: :wink:

Paul


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

E3 YOB said:


> Winner!


 :lol: :lol: Certainly keep the back end firmly planted.


----------



## computerjocky (Mar 31, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I would like if poss if someone could remove my rear spoiler? i know its hard as its very shiny but can it be done?


What alloys are those? Really like them.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > You can always add a scoobie spoiler to it
> ...


This is my fav pic of a tt...perfect!


----------



## computerjocky (Mar 31, 2009)

Closest I could find is 
Borbet BS5

http://www.rimstyle.com/alloywheels/det ... s=ubDoLaQX


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

The wheels are called speedlines. .look like 19's.


----------



## computerjocky (Mar 31, 2009)

ades tt 180 said:


> The wheels are called speedlines. .look like 19's.


Perfect thanks


----------

